# The big clean out



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

well today is cleaning day...... im just curious but how long does it take you all to do a deep clean of you mousie abodes!! im very slow and it takes me the best part of an afternoon for the whole process!! :lol: then theres the fun bit afterwards watching the girls do the finishing touches!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

8 or 9 hours


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

My word, I can imagine it would take 8 to 9 if you have alot of mice. I have 14 tanks and it takes me an afternoon for a good clean out.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

18 mouse lab cages and 3 rat lab cages takes me less than two hours to clean out and I do it twice a week 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

SarahY said:


> 18 mouse lab cages and 3 rat lab cages takes me less than two hours to clean out and I do it twice a week
> 
> Sarah xxx


oh my god sarah u must come help me do mine!!!  x


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I use a hoover very quick but dont suck up the meeces lol.18 lab cages if I bought those in one go would be quite expensive.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

For 15 tubs, If I disinfect, rinse and do my shed aswell, it takes about 4 hours. That's if i'm not rushing  I tend to keep on top of dirt, and the tubs with groups of females in/the ones in my room I clean out twice or three times a week. Plus spot cleaning if need be


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I have 42-44 boxes and it takes me about 4 hours.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i have 10 boxes and it takes me about an hour, i love watching them when they get put back into their clean houses, they trash it :shock:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> 18 lab cages if I bought those in one go would be quite expensive.


It was, but totally worth it. I have to have things that match :lol: and the great thing about lab cages is that they will last for decades 



> oh my god sarah u must come help me do mine!!


 :lol: If you lived closer I would as well! I love doing it, I find it very relaxing. I'm so sad :roll: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

SarahY said:


> I love doing it, I find it very relaxing. I'm so sad :roll: :lol:
> 
> Sarah xxx


You're not alone! It's acctually the highlight of my week! :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you leave a little of the old bedding in, for scent marking etc?


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

i find it really relaxing too! its strange aint it! it took about 2 hours today which is really quick for me, its not like i have loads of boxes, i just have a 3ft tank lol. i pop the girls into their box and they peep over and supervise me whilst im cleaning :lol: oh dear i think im sad too


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

Lou-Fraser said:


> oh dear i think im sad too


welcome to the club lol x


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i find it very relaxing too. ive just done my clean out and i feel great


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Interesting Thursday is my clean out day too! I have 10 cages and it takes a couple hours but I take my time and play with them all. I also remove all the water bottles, food bowls, wheels, etc...and these get disinfected by soaking in bleach water. I also disinfect the cage walls and floor. Then after I'm all done I have to clean the room because it makes a terrible mess on the floor.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My cleaning is an ongoing process. I clean some cages every night; I also sweep or vacuum every night, both in the cage area and the adjacent room portion used for cage cleaning, preparing of food, treatment and special feeding. I spend about two to three hours every night, with a bit of help from the spouse and sometimes my son helps as well.

In addition, there are weekly cleaning of the air cleaner filters, fan motor, and sensors, and wipe-down of the oil radiator space heater, incidental dust-off of cage tops, washing of tubes, hides, wheels, water bottles...all of this is pretty much on an ongoing basis. What have I forgotten....oh yeah, cleaning of work surfaces, and cleaning of emptied food containers and items used to prepare food, if needed.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I have 5 tanks and 4 tubs, all extra-large. It only takes me about 1 1/2 - 2 hours to scrub, sanitize, put in fresh bedding and clean the dishes and water bottles.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Recently I told my spouse that I didn't want him trying to hurry me when I'm doing my mousework. I said he can just go to bed or whatever if he gets tired or just gets tired of keeping me company while I do my thing. It really is my happy place, and I won't be rushed. He does help out when he's up there, so it's really a good thing for us to work it out. My remodel has made it possible for me to do it all on my own without much trouble


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

About 15 mins tops for one cage with 2 mice


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 5, 2010)

it takes me most of the afternoon,but i do find i like the time away from the madness in the house,so i get lots of me time just with the mice and rats,jeanette


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow! I love seeing how all of you are so caring of your meeces! :lol:


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I do it Sunday nights, but this past week, with escaping babies and all that, we had to take a Wednesday night to do a massive overhaul and disinfect everything so we could switch some families around. Took an hour or so.


----------

